# Greasy waste water after Smoking meats



## BlairsDen (Oct 3, 2013)

We love Smoking Meats. But I need some Ideas on where to put the Smoker's greasy water after it has cooled down. We are on a septic system, so putting it down the toilet is not an option. Nor is burying it for the Bears or other animals to dig up.
Any Brilliant Ideas out there in our Community?
Thanks


----------



## salt and pepper (Oct 3, 2013)

Burn it, give it to a trapper, also resturant's may let you dump it in their greese traps.


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 3, 2013)

Is it that greasy?


----------



## CraigC (Oct 3, 2013)

Skim the fat and dump the water. The fat goes in the garbage absorbed in paper towels.


----------



## BlairsDen (Oct 4, 2013)

Craig- I think you're the Winner!

That's what I'll continue to do, but I think I'm going to throw the water out along my steep gravel drive (in different places each time).
That way rain water can take it away and I won't have any potential grease build up in my septic systems- at least from the smoker.
Thanks again!


----------



## Hoot (Oct 4, 2013)

You can use the fat, melted down, to soak sawdust and press it in paper egg cartons. Makes a great fire starter. Just break a section off when you need it.


----------



## BlairsDen (Oct 4, 2013)

Hoot said:


> You can use the fat, melted down, to soak sawdust and press it in paper egg cartons. Makes a great fire starter. Just break a section off when you need it.



Thanks Hoot!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't use water in the pan.  Fill it with sand instead and place some foil on top.  Discard the greasy foil after cool down.
Another option is to used a foiled clay saucer instead of the pan.  They all serve the same purpose as a heat sink, whether you use water, sand, or clay.
Try it and you'll never go back to using water again.


----------



## BlairsDen (Oct 9, 2013)

But water is needed for the cooking/smoking process, isn't it?


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 14, 2013)

I have about converted to sand in my cookers. Half fill pans with sand and cover completley with heavy duty foil. Just as was said above, toss the foils and re-cover with new foil for the next cook.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 15, 2013)

BlairsDen said:


> But water is needed for the cooking/smoking process, isn't it?


The mass of water in the bowl helps keep temps low and stable.  Water does this best.  Some very inexpensive smokers with no controllable vents require water to keep temps under control.  
If your smoker is well sealed with good adjustable vents none of this is really needed but sand or a clay saucer can help keep stable temps, and no mess.
Also, a well sealed smoker creates its own moist environment, if that matters...


----------



## FrankZ (Oct 15, 2013)

roadfix said:


> ... but sand or a clay saucer can help keep stable temps, and no mess.



Or big honking piece of cast iron.


----------

